# North East of England club



## durhamcorn (Apr 12, 2009)

Ive been keeping reptiles now for just over six months now.
Im looking to see if there is any clubs in the North East of England?
If not, does anyone want to help start one


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

durhamcorn said:


> Ive been keeping reptiles now for just over six months now.
> Im looking to see if there is any clubs in the North East of England?
> If not, does anyone want to help start one


Been there done it, tried it and wont bother again


----------



## durhamcorn (Apr 12, 2009)

Anybody want to START a North East club then?
I know there is alot of Reptile keepers up here: victory:


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Someone was supposed to be arranging a little meet up but never heard anything since...surely a group of people meeting up isn't difficult to arrange? I'd pop along if anyone has the time to sort out : victory:


----------



## durhamcorn (Apr 12, 2009)

Darlo_Gal said:


> Someone was supposed to be arranging a little meet up but never heard anything since...surely a group of people meeting up isn't difficult to arrange? I'd pop along if anyone has the time to sort out : victory:


 
I agree, so come on the North East:whistling2: lets get a club started


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like a plan :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

A few people i know (or know of) to be experianced have posted in my middlesbrough thread and highlighted some issues that make sense. 

If they say its difficult to do, id be inclined to agree. Of course if anything gets organised ill be there!


----------



## durhamcorn (Apr 12, 2009)

Mikeysm said:


> Sounds like a plan :whistling2:


pm me for a chat: victory:


----------



## durhamcorn (Apr 12, 2009)

Ill admit DEFEAT:notworthy:

Never mind, it was worth a try..........:blush:


----------



## beccawoo (Aug 31, 2008)

Eeek why? Id pop along!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

If any of you naive and masochistic peeps do try and organise a new club the only advice I'd give is ensure you remain distant from ANY of the local dealers even if they offer help.

They mean well but what ends up happening is you get help from one and all the rest get p**sy and then the local politics start.

Anyway if you do seriously try I'd wish you all the best.

Back in the 80's we had meetings with up to 50+ members!


----------



## durhamcorn (Apr 12, 2009)

beccawoo said:


> Eeek why? Id pop along!


 
Pm me then:2thumb:


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Maybe not a club as such...

...but maybe like a monthly meet or something similar might seem a little more popular/practical :whistling2:


----------



## beccawoo (Aug 31, 2008)

Thats what I meant, like in a pub, for a drink and a chat about what you have or are thinking about getting etc. No being nasty or unhelpful advice, just to talk about reps and the like!


----------



## durhamcorn (Apr 12, 2009)

beccawoo said:


> Thats what I meant, like in a pub, for a drink and a chat about what you have or are thinking about getting etc. No being nasty or unhelpful advice, just to talk about reps and the like!


 
Yes. thats what i was wanting to do:2thumb:


----------

